#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Кто нибудь собирается в Таиланд в ближайшие недели?

## Raudex

Кто нибудь собирается в Таиланд в ближайшие недели? Хотелось бы попросить передачку мне привезти :Smilie:

----------

